# Droid Bionic Won't Stay Charged - White LED



## Snipples007 (Jun 8, 2011)

I put my phone on the charger before I went to bed last night, the phone was at 32%. I woke up this morning and my phone was still at 32%. It was like the phone was getting a charge, but only enough to keep it at a constant level. That was with the wall charger. I unplugged it and re-plugged it and it wouldn't charge at all, the battery would just drain. So I attempted to plug it in my laptop, it said it was charging, but my battery still continued to drain, almost at a rapid pace. I tried rebooting the phone, doing a factory reset, wiping the cache, and wiping battery stats. The phone died and wouldn't accept a charge whatsoever. I tried another cable and plugged it into my laptop. The phone got a white LED that stays constant. After about 10 minutes, the phone booted up, got to the Clockwork Recovery screen, I hit reboot on it and the phone died again. The white light stayed though. It's almost as though the phone is using too much power when it's turned on for it to be able to actually charge.

It is running Gummy 0.9

Update: The phone turned on and I am able to use it functionally while it's plugged into my laptop. But it says Charging 0% and won't increase past that.

Another update: My phone turned off again and is back at the black screen/white LED combo. Still won't work with a wall charger, both stock USB and cable. Even with the cable that works with my laptop, as soon as I plug it into the wall I get nothing. I've tried multiple outlets as well. I've also tried unplugging other electronics, such as my air conditioner, tv, and laptop charger to see if it was just a problem with the circuit being overtaxed.


----------



## Bigsapz (Jul 8, 2011)

I would try a different battery. See if it takes A charge.

Sent from my Xclipsed Bionic


----------



## Snipples007 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bigsapz said:


> I would try a different battery. See if it takes A charge.
> 
> Sent from my Xclipsed Bionic


I don't have another battery, nor do I know anyone else with a Bionic.


----------



## Bigsapz (Jul 8, 2011)

Snipples007 said:


> I don't have another battery, nor do I know anyone else with a Bionic.


Maybe Go into a Verizon store and ask the rep or tech support to let you swap out your battery with one they have. Our buy an ext battery for $20. Just don't give them your phone. Tell them to bring you a battery. I'm betting your battery is bad

Sent from my Xclipsed Bionic


----------

